# Curry really is good for you!....



## j d worthington (Oct 28, 2006)

Yet another reason to like Indian food (as if I needed any encouragement).... 

This is an interesting bit of news... I'd be interested to see how further research develops.

Curry may keep elderly minds sharp - Yahoo! News


----------



## SpaceShip (Oct 28, 2006)

And another thing j.d. - people from the Indian Continent rarely suffer from the most aggressive forms of cancer - in fact, I am given to understand, breast cancer is less than 5% of what it is in the West.  We could learn a lot from the diets - apparently very low in animal fats - perhaps we could all become physically and mentally healthy on a closer look at what they eat.

Like you, I don't need an excuse to visit the local curry house!


----------



## aarti (Oct 28, 2006)

SpaceShip said:


> And another thing j.d. - people from the Indian Continent rarely suffer from the most aggressive forms of cancer - in fact, I am given to understand, breast cancer is less than 5% of what it is in the West.  We could learn a lot from the diets - apparently very low in animal fats - perhaps we could all become physically and mentally healthy on a closer look at what they eat.
> 
> Like you, I don't need an excuse to visit the local curry house!



This may be true, but Indians also have unusually high rates of heart disease.

BBC NEWS | Health | Action urged on Asian heart disease

But I agree- Indian food is yummy ;-)  Especially South Indian food, which, alas, hardly anyone outside India really knows about!


----------



## Azathoth (Oct 28, 2006)

Blah!  I hate curry - the one thing that I really hated when I was in India.


----------



## mosaix (Oct 28, 2006)

It tastes so good, I always suspected it was good for me.


----------



## mosaix (Oct 28, 2006)

aarti said:


> This may be true, but Indians also have unusually high rates of heart disease.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Health | Action urged on Asian heart disease
> 
> But I agree- Indian food is yummy ;-)  Especially South Indian food, which, alas, hardly anyone outside India really knows about!



The item suggests that there may be a genetic predisposition. But if it is realted to food, it could be because they cook with a lot of butter. When I cook curries I always use olive oil - it doesn't seem to affect the taste at all.


----------



## aarti (Oct 29, 2006)

mosaix said:


> The item suggests that there may be a genetic predisposition. But if it is realted to food, it could be because they cook with a lot of butter. When I cook curries I always use olive oil - it doesn't seem to affect the taste at all.



I don't think they cook with that much butter.  Well, I guess they do in the restaurants.  I've never tried olive oil in curries, though.  I'll have to try that out!


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have to admit that I don't care for curry either... but where I live now it doesn't really matter as I do not think that there are any indian food restuarants around here


----------



## mosaix (Oct 29, 2006)

aarti said:


> I don't think they cook with that much butter.  Well, I guess they do in the restaurants.  I've never tried olive oil in curries, though.  I'll have to try that out!



I seem to remember that ghee (clarified butter) is used in a lot of Indian cooking. And I have also just remembered that coconut milk is also used. Coconut milk is the highest naturally occurring source of cholesterol. That doesn't read right but I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh, I haven't had a curry for ages and I really enjoy them...as long as there are no sultanas in them ... yuk!

So which do we decide upon, to have a bad heart or cancer?   Someone always manages to find something wrong with what we eat, then change their minds a few years down the track...


----------



## cornelius (Oct 29, 2006)

rosemary is right, 100%healthy food is hard to find. I'll just stay of mercury and enjoy my food, thank you very much 

seriously now, there are always studies contradicting each other, it's getting hard for a consumer to actually find something perfectly healthy without someone else shouting it's no good. our technology advances, and together with that research techniques. now i'm more worried about mercury and other metals in our food than I am about fatty food - i don't eat much fatty or spicy food but i don't stay clear of it . I just try to eat healthy, do sports when i can. I'm trying not to get dragged along with all of the " you can't eat this " movements.


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hooray for curry. Absolutely love Indian food both north and south Indian as well as Sri Lankan. Am always willing to give up a meal out in a fancy restaurant for my mom's cooking at home unless we are going out to a good Indian restaurant. Was absolutely delighted when Ponnusamy from Chennai, India opened just down the road. 

Goodness yes Rosemary. Was quite startled the first time I had curry in the UK and it arrived with sultanas.  Having said that, some of the best Indian food I have eaten outside of India and Penang has been in Glasgow.


----------

